# nest in the drywall



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

did a repair job today and the hole got bigger and bigger . ever see anything like this ?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

That is unreal. What was the nest? wasps? Hope you didnt get stung. They must have got access from the roof space.
Looks like a perfect job for a multimaster.:yes: How much did you charge for the repair? That looks like a standard $330 repair.


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

had that happen a couple years ago in my office.......sounds like rice krispies in the ceiling.........bee guy said that noise is the yellow jackets eating the drywall to make there nest bigger. the bees were only in there for a bout a week and the nest was about the size of a football.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

19 X 16 ...and the smell of piss


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

What the hell!? That's crazy! Never ever seen anything like that!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> What the hell!? That's crazy! Never ever seen anything like that!


http://realestate.aol.com/blog/2012/08/01/ontario-home-infested-with-bees-dripping-honey/


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> http://realestate.aol.com/blog/2012/08/01/ontario-home-infested-with-bees-dripping-honey/


Hahahaha! Sweet! Free honey!
Thats insane....can you imagine...lol


----------

